# BEST LP Style guitar for around 600$



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I know Gibson is probably out of my range. I want to buy new preferably.

Would the epiphone elitist, etc series be good?
Heritage?
I dont know...I just started getting into les pauls lol
I would prefer something with decent pickups, but yeah I could also go get a set from guitarfetish anyway, so not problem.



I think it might be final...Les pauls are now my favorite style guitar :|


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

PRS Singlecut SE. Elitist Epis are around the $1000 range. You're looking at the regular production Epiphone LPs with your budget. But with $600, you can definitely get an LP Custom if you like the looks of the guitar...I certainly do.

Still, my vote goes for the Singlecut SEs - I have heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Ill have to check those out, thanks


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

If you are not concerned with the "coolness" factor, Yamaha AES620 is a great guitar for the money. Might even be a great guitar period. Solidly built, good components, JB humbucker in the bridge and Yamaha custom pickup in the neck. You can probably pick one up on Ebay for $400 or so maybe $500. I have one and have gotten over not being "cool". 

But just for the record, I AM cool!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Epiphone LP Classic ($450) or save for a Epiphone LP Custom ($630)... or you could get one used without saving. 

I'm getting another LP too since my ML deal didn't work out. I'm goin' with this custom one: http://lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=176

So sexy.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

http://lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=5323


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

If your looking for something LP-ish you may want to consider one of the Roxbury custom shop guitars I carry. Similar to the PRS singlecut but in my opinion (if that matters) they are a better quality than the imported ones, lots of great features and they eat up those Epis.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I got an Agile recently (2500 Goldtop) and an really impressed with it. Better construction then most Epiphones I have played, and has better stock pickups and hardware. And the craziest part is you can find them used for half your budget.

Reverend makes a cool LP-ish guitar too. As far as guitars in the under $600 price range go, Reverend are probably the best guitars I have played.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm kinda surprised no one's mentioned Tokai.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Used Agile (ebay): save a ton off the new price AND get it shipped USPS to avoid all the BS boarder charges! :food-smiley-004:

However, I would really look into a Japanese made Edwards. We have a board member here overseas who has been selling some very cool Japanese guitars. Give him a shout. Edwards come stock with SD pickups, good wood, hardware, etc etc.

TG


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

kat_ said:


> I'm kinda surprised no one's mentioned Tokai.


You wouldn't be able to pick up a Tokai around here unless it were from the used market. I would also comment that the lower end Tokai models are probably not as well built as their upper end guitars, which would exceed the $600 budget.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If it doesn't have to be new, a Gibson Les Paul Studio is in your range. I bought one fo about $650. I didn't like the pickups and so I sold them but kept the guitar pending a pickup upgrade.

It's in my closet right now.

If you want one to work on (you'd need pickups), PM me with an offer.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

interesting, I was just going to suggest trying to find a used Studio in that price range, but if you couldn't you might find a Special.

Buy that one from Milkman, add pickups, and you'll have the real thing.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*Or....*

Try out a new Hagstrom Swede; the old ones were incredible guitars and the new ones are made to the same design in Korea. Materials may differ slightly but a good design is a good design.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

ok guys, let me have a while to think this over lol


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

washburned said:


> Try out a new Hagstrom Swede; the old ones were incredible guitars and the new ones are made to the same design in Korea. Materials may differ slightly but a good design is a good design.


I second that about the Swede. I work on a television series with a musical component. A nice trans wine-coloured Swede came in as product placement last year and we still keep it on set. I just came away from playing it for a few minutes - sort of my own personal stress buster. Anyway, what a great guitar. Well built, nice design, thick and resonant... great headstock shape and binding, too. And an effortless neck to play... I am constantly surprised by how supple it feels.

Brand new these guys go for about six bills and though they're made in China this and the other Hags we have kicking around are pretty damn nice. I have dibs on the Swede for when the shooting season is done. I only hope it doesn't get banged around too much by the shooting crew... sometimes the grip guys can run roughshod over things.

Edit: I also cast a vote for the Yamaha AES620... very nice guitars and they're highly thought of in some circles. Yamaha doesn't have a cool rep here in North America (at least not in popular/rock music circles) but I am often impressed by the build quality and craftsmanship of the ones that I encounter.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

oh man the gas is horrible now haha


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Terrible how that happens, ain't it?


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

It kinda helps to know what kinda music you can play.
The Epi Standard is a great Blues guitar. For more raunch you may want a hollow body. For metal you would need EMG's..:food-smiley-004:


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I play blues/lighter rock. Nothing really heavy needed.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

The Epi Standard would be a great pick..I love mine. :rockon:

http://www.epiphone.com/default.asp?ProductID=266&CollectionID=6


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Cross said:


> You wouldn't be able to pick up a Tokai around here unless it were from the used market. I would also comment that the lower end Tokai models are probably not as well built as their upper end guitars, which would exceed the $600 budget.


The Sak's Music in McKenzieTown has 3 Tokai Les Pauls for $525 each. Obviously not the top end stuff but in the under $600 price range I still think they're okay.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

JSD's Guitar Shack said:


> If your looking for something LP-ish you may want to consider one of the Roxbury custom shop guitars I carry. Similar to the PRS singlecut but in my opinion (if that matters) they are a better quality than the imported ones, lots of great features and they eat up those Epis.


I had the chance play and listen to one of these that Kevin sold to a friend of ours in Maryland. It was a cool camoflage job. It looked great sounded great and played great. Certainly worth checking out very closely. Also Kevin has a great reputation for customer satisfaction. :banana:


----------



## dhutchings (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm very pleased with the Epiphone Les Paul Ultra that I picked up earlier this year.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Used Epiphone LP Custom for $500 about 20 minutes away from me... if you're still looking. They ship as well: http://classaxe.ca/guitars/used_electric/gibson/eph7/

Get a fair share of stuff there myself, always a good experience.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

kat_ said:


> The Sak's Music in McKenzieTown has 3 Tokai Les Pauls for $525 each. Obviously not the top end stuff but in the under $600 price range I still think they're okay.


The MIK Tokais. Amazing bang for the buck. Can't get them new anymore. These are likely NOS. Used ones turn up every now and then,


----------



## sicko (Jun 12, 2007)

Epiphone Les Pauls are not bad in my opinion.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> The MIK Tokais. Amazing bang for the buck. Can't get them new anymore. These are likely NOS. Used ones turn up every now and then,


+1. I think mine was $425 used, nice guitar...


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

You should seriously look into an Agile before buying an Epiphone: more guitar, was less money.

TG


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i forget which yamaha i played in a store, but it smokes (in feel and playability at least) my LP. probably shoulda bought it lol..ah well.

get a used epi standard for around $350-400, cant really go wrong there. if you like the feel, tone and playability, who cares what it says .

i didnt help much, did i...


----------



## Bugs (Jul 5, 2007)

GuitaristZ said:


> I know Gibson is probably out of my range. I want to buy new preferably.
> 
> Would the epiphone elitist, etc series be good?
> Heritage?
> ...


dont feel bad man, I want Les Paul in the worst way too. Why do they have to be so damned sexy


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

PRS made a single cut SE model for a while - saw one used on eBay. There is also the PRS Tremonti SE - saw one used on craigslist a few months ago for $500.00 Again, these are PRSi. 25" scale, PRS wrap-a-round bridge, but they are close.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Q. Why buy offshore junk when you can buy a quality Godin LG Signature used for about what you want to pay?? Duncan pickups, and quality electronics, and very well built. 

CT.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

because the korean guitars arent junk, maybe? just a thought.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> because the korean guitars arent junk, maybe? just a thought.


Good thought, I have three and love them.... two tokais and an epi. My MIK Sheraton plays as nicely as any 335 I have used and the addition of new pups made it sing with the best of them. As for the two love rocks they speak for themselves.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Where is your sense of nationalism, patriotism?? The price range your setting for yourself limits you to pretty much lesser quality in a Les Paul-type, as your looking for. You''ll probably have to put good pickups, maybe a better switch, upgrade the wiring, etc etc. For $600 bucks, the LG will need nothing.

CT.










CT.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I picked up my LG used for 295 including hardshell case. It came with a Duncan Custom Custom in the bridge and a Duncan Jazz in the neck. It's a beautiful guitar and plays like a dream. Godins are far under rated guitars.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Those are the standard pickups for that guitar. I replaced the bridge with a 59, for a little less bite, more clarity. Love the guitar.

CT.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Those Godin's are sexy! I'm embaressed to say I've never tried one...









Beautiful!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

adamthemute said:


> Those Godin's are sexy! I'm embaressed to say I've never tried one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In our part of the world Adam used Godins go for incredibly reasonable prices. Take a look around at some of the shops like Encore etc and you can probably find yourself a great guitar and still leave yourself lots of cash for more gear.


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

If you're going to get a copy, don't get a crappy Chinese P.O.S. (which is what most of them are).

These can be found on Ebay pretty much all the time. This is mine. I just got it for $425. It's a 1980 Aria Pro II LS-700. Pretty much as close as you can get to a Gibson, made in Japan. It has a thick maple top. It even has binding over the frets and real MOP inlays instead of plastic. Look for Aria, Greco, Tokai, Burny, Yamaha. They all made very nice copies back in the late 70s, early 80s.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

I Huff Paint said:


> If you're going to get a copy, don't get a crappy Chinese P.O.S. (which is what most of them are).
> 
> These can be found on Ebay pretty much all the time. This is mine. I just got it for $425. It's a 1980 Aria Pro II LS-700. Pretty much as close as you can get to a Gibson, made in Japan. It has a thick maple top. It even has binding over the frets and real MOP inlays instead of plastic. Look for Aria, Greco, Tokai, Burny, Yamaha. They all made very nice copies back in the late 70s, early 80s.


You won't find a Jap Tokai, Edwards, or Burny for 600 bones pal.

CT.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I Huff Paint said:


> ....Look for Aria, Greco, Tokai, Burny, Yamaha. They all made very nice copies back in the late 70s, early 80s.


My pick would be a 70's Ventura Les Paul. I had a Gold Top and it never failed to blow away anyone that ever picked it up.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I Huff Paint said:


> If you're going to get a copy, don't get a crappy Chinese P.O.S. (which is what most of them are).


I don't think that's necessarily true. I've seen Hagstrom Swedes made in China that are very well built. Also, earlier this summer I bought Torndownunit's Agile - also a Chinese-made guitar, and it's a _superb_ guitar for the price.










Like anything else, it pays to shop around.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Maxer said:


> I don't think that's necessarily true. I've seen Hagstrom Swedes made in China that are very well built. Also, earlier this summer I bought Torndownunit's Agile - also a Chinese-made guitar, and it's a _superb_ guitar for the price.
> Like anything else, it pays to shop around.


Most production guitars are made on CNC machines now. So other than fit and finish and the quality of the original wood and hardware/electronics, if it is CNC made thay all turn out pretty much the same, regardless of what country the machine is located in.

Granted I have seen some stuff that looks like 2x4's from Home Depot were loaded into the machine.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Good point... and it helps to explain the general consistency I've seen in a lot of guitars coming out of Indonesia, Korea, China... but still, as you say, much can still depend on fit and finish. Some companies are pretty fly by night... as ever, it's a buyer beware kinda thing.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Most production guitars are made on CNC machines now. So other than fit and finish and the quality of the original wood and hardware/electronics, if it is CNC made thay all turn out pretty much the same, regardless of what country the machine is located in.
> 
> Granted I have seen some stuff that looks like 2x4's from Home Depot were loaded into the machine.


I think that is essentailly the case today. it really comes down to the hardware and woods that are specified in the build. That is the choice of the customer and not the manufacturer. So if high end goes in, high end comes out.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There are some Burnys and Grecos that can be had for under $600 (not including shipping and all that other shit)

for example: http://stores.ebay.ca/mustang-axeslinger


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I gotta pimp the Reverends and say go with the Roundhouse.

Here's a Canadian dealer:
http://www.diffusion-audio.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=16376&category_id=330


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

kat_ said:


> I'm kinda surprised no one's mentioned Tokai.


If you can find a used MIK model. They stopped selling in Canada about a year ago. Older MIJ models have been really going up in price


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

coulda had a used Edwards for that a few months ago...I have two but nobody here seemed interested so I`m happy to keep em. Keep an eye at the U-Box at the Ishibashi site...they get some nice used MIJs there.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'd go with either the godin, the reverend or the haegstrom swede.

i can't play a les paul (thick neck), but i'm curious about these three versions.

-dh


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Of those three makes you mentioned, the Swede is probably the most like an LP in terms of body weight, thickness and general profile (although the modern Swedes have the sculpted comfort cut on the back, much like Godin uses - a feature I appreciate on a guitar). The necks on the Swedes are maybe different from your majority of real Les Pauls, although I can't really tell the difference myself.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

those look really nice ! and they look like they actually have a decent width @ the nut ..nice !:food-smiley-004:






JSD's Guitar Shack said:


> If your looking for something LP-ish you may want to consider one of the Roxbury custom shop guitars I carry. Similar to the PRS singlecut but in my opinion (if that matters) they are a better quality than the imported ones, lots of great features and they eat up those Epis.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Another brand that shouldn't be dismissed without an audition is the Vintage line of Les Pauls. These are dame fine guitars in the $500.00 range. I recently bought a Lemon Drop and while it lacks some of the refinements of my Gibson Les Paul's, it is one fun guitar to play and I have no reservations recommending these guitars. Here's a sample:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MsK5pvOonI


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i'd go with either the godin, the reverend or the haegstrom swede.
> 
> i can't play a les paul (thick neck), but i'm curious about these three versions.
> 
> -dh


Not all Les Pauls have thick necks. LPs are available with a variety of neck sizes.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

ssdeluxe said:


> those look really nice ! and they look like they actually have a decent width @ the nut ..nice !:food-smiley-004:


They are nice. A lot of people may dismis them because they aren't a big name or there isn't a big marketing campaign behind them but they are a kick ass guitar, the quality is top notch, you don't need to upgrade anything on it and it even sounds and plays good....:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

That guy's a pretty good player and yes, I love my Lemon Drop guitar as well. :smile: I agree with you, they're outstanding for the price.



Tarbender said:


> Another brand that shouldn't be dismissed without an audition is the Vintage line of Les Pauls. These are dame fine guitars in the $500.00 range. I recently bought a Lemon Drop and while it lacks some of the refinements of my Gibson Les Paul's, it is one fun guitar to play and I have no reservations recommending these guitars. Here's a sample:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MsK5pvOonI


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

I Huff Paint said:


> Not all Les Pauls have thick necks. LPs are available with a variety of neck sizes.



...i'll keep looking. i'd love to own and play a les paul style guitar. in fact, i'd love to have one built to my specs (one tone/volume _within reach_, locking tuners, wraparound bridge etc)

but isn't the thick neck necessary for that unmistakable les paul tone?

-dh


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...i'll keep looking. i'd love to own and play a les paul style guitar. in fact, i'd love to have one built to my specs (one tone/volume _within reach_, locking tuners, wraparound bridge etc)


If you find a Les Paul you like give Brian Monty a call -- he's known for modding Les Paul's and reworking thick necks to something more manageable. He also makes a great LP copy.



> but isn't the thick neck necessary for that unmistakable les paul tone?


I would put the tone more with the 'buckers + mahagony + 24 3/4" scale set neck design. The neck width doesn't make a whole lot of difference in the overall tone of the guitar.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Maxer said:


> I don't think that's necessarily true. I've seen Hagstrom Swedes made in China that are very well built. Also, earlier this summer I bought Torndownunit's Agile - also a Chinese-made guitar, and it's a _superb_ guitar for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya that was a tough one to let go! As I told him when I sold it, I can't imagine a better feeling Les Paul then that one. It's a real beauty. From my experience with Agile's, they are one heck of a deal.


----------



## scottomy (Sep 20, 2006)

I'll suggest an AGILE also! I just got a new AL-3100 b-stock (with a small bubble in the finish between the pups) for 270$ usd - 100$ off. I used it live this weekend and it was....smokin! :rockon2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

Are you ordering your Agile's from a US dealer or is their someone in Canada who stocks them? I'm just looking at the Rondo Music website and the $600+ Agiles look pretty darn nice. Definitely give Epiphone a run for their money.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am waiting for an Epi. LP Ultra to arrive. 

I played my friend's Ultra and was very impressed with the tone. The fact that it weighs 5 to 6 pounds is also a nice bonus. I would have preferred chrome hardware and a different colour (there is only one choice) but that is just me. The neck is satin finish and very easy to move around on. They are made in Korea.

I bought one from Ebay, but *new* they are about $665.00 CDN. *(taxes in)*

Just something to consider. 

Good Luck

Dave


----------



## thecornman (May 13, 2007)

I am going to have to agree with all the guys who suggested the Godin LG's. These are some of the best guitars out there for the money. They sound great and have one of the most comfy necks to play. You can't go wrong with these guitars try one out and see for yourself.


----------



## scottomy (Sep 20, 2006)

I sold my Godin LG P90 to buy the Agile. While the LG played great and sounded great (and different with the P90's), I couldn't get used to the noise from the pups when using higher gain settings. I'm guessing the humbucker equipped LG's would have been a better match but I am REALLY happy with the Agile.:banana:

Made in Korea, 317$ cad including shipping...I couldn't buy a decent used Epi LP for that.

iaresee, I bought it from Rondo - the only place you can buy them as far as I know. Even most of the ones on Ebay are from the owner, Kurt. I just happened to be vacationing near where they ship from and I had it delivered to my B&B and our vacation made my purchase tax and duty exempt and cut the shipping cost.:smilie_flagge17: If money was no object I would have liked the thick flame maple top and duncans in the 4000 series!


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

This is what you need.

CT.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...wow! look at that! just one volume control, and it is positioned NEAR the strings. imagine that!

i like it! 

-dh



CocoTone said:


> This is what you need.
> 
> CT.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The Godin looks great and if the quality of my Godin A8 Mandolin is any indication, it should be a fantastic instrument.

My only concern would be the tiny position indicators n the dark neck. For many players this isn't an issue, but for me, with difficulty seeing in the dark and having to be on the mic most of the night, I need blocks or similar big inlays more and more.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Easily viewed from the top of the neck, in playing position.

CT.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Easily viewed from the top of the neck, in playing position.
> 
> CT.


LOL, unless they freaking glow in the dark it wouldn't be easily viewed by my eyes.


I tend to avoid dot markers. The eyes aren't great and I sing most of the time so I need something really easy to see at a glance.

I need blocks, traps, shark fins or something equally gaudy.


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

Get a used Hamer USA Studio. There's always one floating around either in a music store or on the gear forums.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

scottomy said:


> I sold my Godin LG P90 to buy the Agile. While the LG played great and sounded great (and different with the P90's), I couldn't get used to the noise from the pups when using higher gain settings. I'm guessing the humbucker equipped LG's would have been a better match but I am REALLY happy with the Agile.:banana:
> 
> Made in Korea, 317$ cad including shipping...I couldn't buy a decent used Epi LP for that.
> 
> iaresee, I bought it from Rondo - the only place you can buy them as far as I know. Even most of the ones on Ebay are from the owner, Kurt. I just happened to be vacationing near where they ship from and I had it delivered to my B&B and our vacation made my purchase tax and duty exempt and cut the shipping cost.:smilie_flagge17: *If money was no object I would have liked *the thick flame maple top and duncans in the 4000 series!


If money was no object I would have liked to buy a Gibson custom shop Les Paul Standard light Tobacco burst with the in between 58 and 60 style neck.:smile:


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

CocoTone said:


> You won't find a Jap Tokai, Edwards, or Burny for 600 bones pal.
> 
> CT.


I did 80's Burny LP Custom just keep you ears and options open :rockon:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes, you can find used Burnys and Grecos for $600 +/-. Aria Pro IIs which some say can be just a good can be found for under $500. Do a fleeceBay seach.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

GuitaristZ said:


> I know Gibson is probably out of my range. I want to buy new preferably.


Check Carvin www.carvin.com

Their CS (set-in neck) and SC90 (neck through) series are single-cut like Les Pauls... but better!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Somebody mention Edwards..this ones nice...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Edwards-LP-Les-...oryZ2384QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fretcity (Jun 3, 2007)

*LP style*

Why not try us www.fretcity.com

Thanks Rob


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

Check out CR Dean guitars, I haven't had a chance to see one in person yet, but I know the owner of the company and he seems pretty excited about them.

http://www.crdean.ca/


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

My vote would be for a used ESP LTD EC-1000 or Gibson Les Paul BFG, each have their merits, as well as good resale value.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> You won't find a Jap Tokai, Edwards, or Burny for 600 bones pal.
> 
> CT.


I do. My latest...


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> I do. My latest...


You lucky sunuvva ...that Burny rocks, enjoy it! lofu


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

Diablo said:


> My vote would be for a used ESP LTD EC-1000 or Gibson Les Paul BFG, each have their merits, as well as good resale value.



i just snagged a black Les Paul BFG. to mate with my Tiny Terror. goodness, yup.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Cross said:


> You lucky sunuvva ...that Burny rocks, enjoy it! lofu


Cross you took the words right outta my mouth! I love my Burny Custom ,thats it Im going to Japan! lofu


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I ordered some binding to replace the 3/4" piece thats missing at the nut on the top side. It also has a couple of dings but I got it for very little. If I lived in a big city like Tokyo it would have sold for much more money `cause theres a lot of guys looking for these now. Got it in a shop in a small town I work in every Wednesday, I go to teach a pulp and paper factory staff so I drop into the pawn type shop on my way between the train station and the factory...it wasn`t there last week. Luck plays a huge roll in finding these old MIJs...right place right time kinda thing.


----------

